# 2012 ltz 1.4 cruze



## [email protected] (May 2, 2012)

Wondering if anyone knows if the 1.4 turbo engine 02 sensers are wideband or narrowband ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Wondering if anyone knows if the 1.4 turbo engine 02 sensers are wide band or narrow band ?


Pretty sure its a narrowband O2. I doubt GM would drop $200 on a wideband O2 for an economy car.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ to bad most the imports do


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info. XtremeRevolutions, if you hear anything different on this please relay it.

Thanks Lou


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

what's the difference?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Difference:

http://www.matthewsvolvosite.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=48545


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2012)

the difference Swampassjr ... I'm hooking up an hho hydrogen generator & I'm going to have to adjust my o2 to the engine & there are different types for different results. If your 02 sensers values are wrong for the performance product you are putting on you are lucky at best if you get good results.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Difference:
> 
> http://www.matthewsvolvosite.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=48545


This link says that a wideband helps with economy, dont you think GM would use wideband for that purpose??


----------



## Dolladog (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, Did you ever get a definate answer whether the o2 sensor on the downpipe is Narrowband or Wideband? I drive a 2014 1LT Cruze 1.4T manual and was hoping the 2012 was the same that's why i ask. Thanks


----------

